# Post YOUR Preorders!



## matt (Apr 27, 2015)

Preordering is an effective way to secure your buys at low cost.
Many game retailers such as ShopTo.net and GAME.co.uk offer preordering services.
Sooo... what games have you got on preorder ready to buy?
You can include Amiibo if youve preordered those too.
This thread is for ANYTHING. Not just nintendo, it can include PS4, XBOX1 etc.

For me:
I have preodered nothing...


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

I wanted to preorder Neptunia: Action Unleashed(I think the international name, I just call it Nep U though) but idk if I had the money lol.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 27, 2015)

Noiru said:


> I wanted to preorder Neptunia: Action Unleashed(I think the international name, I just call it Nep U though) but idk if I had the money lol.


Have you seen this edition?
http://www.iffysonlinestore.com/neptunia-u-limited-edition/


----------



## matt (Apr 27, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Have you seen this edition?
> http://www.iffysonlinestore.com/neptunia-u-limited-edition/



Looks good, lots of extras!


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

that's the one. i have to order from uk though because dlc is region locked and they haven't put up their final pricing yet. 


i want it so badly fml i have to be poor the whole may lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'd guess the LE will maybe be a bit higher since the package looks a bit larger. The shipping is as expensive.. almost.


----------



## Lock (Apr 27, 2015)

My most recent preorder is Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX. I'm hyped cause it's a Sega music game (doesn't hurt that it's Miku either lol) 






Also have Yoshi's Wooly World and some amiibos.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

that looks cool though. hope EU gets it physical. the notorious bad release of more odd games here i swear.


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 27, 2015)

Just Disgaea 5 at the moment. Wanted to preorder Persona 5 as well but lol money.


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 27, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> Just Disgaea 5 at the moment. Wanted to preorder Persona 5 as well but lol money.



yeah I guess the LE I want will be ?50-60 + the shipping is ?13-20 depending


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 28, 2015)

Spoiler



Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush + Kirby Soft Toy
Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush
Puzzle & Dragons Z + Puzzle & Dragons: Super Mario Bros. Edition + Mario Soft Toy
Codename S.T.E.A.M
Jigglypuff amiibo
Greninja amiibo
Splatoon with Inkling Squid amiibo, Inkling Boy amiibo and Inkling Girl amiibo
Splatoon with Inkling Squid amiibo
Inkling Boy amiibo
Inkling Girl amiibo
Palutena amiibo x2
Dark Pit amiibo x2
Ganondorf amiibo x2
Zero Suit Samus amiibo x2
Yarn Yoshi Green amiibo
Yarn Yoshi Light Blue amiibo
Yarn Yoshi Pink amiibo
Yarn Yoshi amiibo Triple Pack


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 28, 2015)

Shiny Days


well, you asked. haha


----------



## eggs (Apr 28, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> Shiny Days
> 
> 
> well, you asked. haha



what??? does that mean that shiny days is being localized in the u.s.??
how did i not hear of this? setsuna is one of my favorite girls!


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Apr 28, 2015)

yep! It will come out in June or July they're saying


----------



## eggs (Apr 28, 2015)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> yep! It will come out in June or July they're saying



that's great and all, but did they completely forget about summer days and cross days??
they both came out before shiny days, after all.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 30, 2015)

Kirby and the Rainbow Curse for the first Friday the 13th.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Apr 30, 2015)

Preorders are mostly stupid.

I preorder, but only if I feel confident that a game is going to be good, like with Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate and Xenoblade for the New 3DS.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 30, 2015)

Splatoon & Amiibo.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm going to pre-order Halo 5 soon. I'll probably do the same for Star Wars Battlefront 3.


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

I might pre order Halo 5.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 30, 2015)

here's my list of game preorders. be warned that its VERY long


- - - Post Merge - - -



eggs said:


> what??? does that mean that shiny days is being localized in the u.s.??
> how did i not hear of this? setsuna is one of my favorite girls!



it was announced ages ago

and people are mad because Kokoro rape route is being taken out lel

- - - Post Merge - - -



eggs said:


> that's great and all, but did they completely forget about summer days and cross days??
> they both came out before shiny days, after all.



Shiny Days is basically just updated Summer Days, similar to the likes of School Days and School Days HQ. meanwhile, Cross Days might be a hard sell once you know of the troll, so JAST might be being cautious on that one because of it

in fact Shiny Days original name was Shiny Summer Days


----------



## Ken1997 (Apr 30, 2015)

LambdaDelta said:


> here's my list of game preorders. be warned that its VERY long
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...


I don't see anything in the spoiler? Is it a joke?


----------



## Tao (Apr 30, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> Preorders are mostly stupid.



I sort of agree with this.

I only pre-order things if:
- I have faith that the game will be good at all.
- There's a neat physical pre-order item. 

I'll pre-order if a game seems like it might actually sell out on release, though that's extremely rare these days to the point where it's not really even an issue worth thinking about. The last game that I remember actually selling out on release that I wanted was GTA:San Andreas in 2004, so, yea...

Pre-order DLC bonuses are a joke and I'll never support that shifty crap. "Pre order and we'll give you the rest of the game you paid for!". No, just, no. Stop it.




As for my pre-orders:
- Splatoon + Squid Girl Amiibo with free T-shirt (yes, I specifically pre-ordered because of the shirt)
- Yoshi's Woolly World + Green Woolly Yoshi amiibo (because I imagine the amiibo could be hard to get)
- Zero Suit Samus amiibo (since I imagine it being a rare one and like Samus)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2015)

I preordered the following:
Pokemon X- got these Pokemon Battle Discs things from my local shop.
Gran Turismo 6- got some DLC Cars and a Mercedes Benz SLS AMG flasdrive(Worth $20), best preorder bonus ever.
Super Smash Bros. 4- Got a Tumbler, a Lanyard, and a Poster.
Alpha Sapphire- Got the Japanese Preorder Figure
Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate- Got a Yian Garuga Figure, a fan, and a Poster.


----------



## Alienfish (May 1, 2015)

Still debating if I should get the Nep U one. As I said dakimakuras are great but I'd rather save moneys for ReBirth 3 and Noire stuff


----------



## kassie (May 1, 2015)

None at the moment. I'm thinking of pre-ordering 'Guitar Hero Live' but I don't know how good it'll be.


----------



## Li. (May 3, 2015)

*Pre-Orders...I have 30 games pre-ordered at GameStop and a few others from online websites. I can start a list but I will need to get my print-out.*


----------



## saccharine (May 3, 2015)

I want to pre-order Bravely Second when pre-orders are available. + U +


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

saccharine said:


> I want to pre-order Bravely Second when pre-orders are available. + U +



Damn I hope this one is better than Default.. I was so disappointed in that.


----------



## mdchan (May 4, 2015)

The only game I ever pre-ordered was Story of Seasons, and I ordered it a week before it would come out.  The only reason I did pre-order it was because I knew I wouldn't be able to afford to buy it upon release due to when I get paid and the tiny amount of money I earn, so I ordered it when I had the money.

Otherwise, I stay away from pre-ordering because I (and many others, especially the MMO community) feel that it encourages the companies to release a game before it's truly ready.  
I know gamers get annoyed when a game's release date is changed to something later, but I'd rather have a later date and a game that works properly than a game released prematurely and needs dozens of updates to resolve issues (or even a recall, like in the case of the original/first Final Fantasy XIV).

If it means I wait a little longer for the game, then I wait a little longer and get one which works properly.  Plus, by then, I might be able to afford it (especially if my living expenses for that month hasn't been too high).  XD



Noiru said:


> Damn I hope this one is better than Default.. I was so disappointed in that.



All depends if they pull another Chapter 5 or not... >.>
I've seen some gameplay of the Japanese version; It looks interesting, but it's hard to tell at this point.


----------



## Matangi (May 4, 2015)

i feel like preordering project mirai dx and puzzle and dragons z (i literally was addicted to that game for a week, walking around my school looking like an idiot)


----------



## Alienfish (May 4, 2015)

I see. I kinda hated the first because it was quite heavily dependent on Streetpass and I didn't like the gameplay a lot


----------



## Kuroh (May 6, 2015)

I don't know if there's a preorder out for it yet, but I can't wait until "J-Stars Victory Vs+" comes out in English at the end of June


----------



## Dasbreenee (May 6, 2015)

I don't know if this counts, but I'm getting The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt for free because I work at GameStop. Which I've been hyped for this game since it was announced.


----------



## Alienfish (May 7, 2015)

umeiko said:


> I don't know if there's a preorder out for it yet, but I can't wait until "J-Stars Victory Vs+" comes out in English at the end of June



I think you can get it here at some store. I'd rather want that other fighting game to come here... Climax something


----------



## demoness (May 8, 2015)

I typically order everything from Amazon.  As a prime subscriber I get games on release day.  Pre-ordered FFX HD on PS4, Witcher 3, J-Stars, Legend of Kay on PS4, Disgaea 5, Dragon Quest Heroes, Godzilla on PS4, Lego Jurassic Park, One Piece Pirate Warriors 3, Mighty No. 9, MGSV, Tales of Zestiria, Deus Ex sequel, Star Ocean 5 as soon as it's available to, FF15, KH3, hopefully the next Ratchet and Clank when I can, and most likely Bravely Second should it make it, Uncharted 4, Tony Hawk 5, No Man's Sky if there's some digital pre-order ever, and one day Mass Effect 4.

Also Arkham Knight from Gamestop.


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2015)

I have now preordered Mario maker


----------



## Klave (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't believe I have anything preordered yet. I would normally do so from GAME or Nintendo UK store because they could have exclusive bundles or preorder bonuses. Otherwise I would wait for any deals or cheaper prices such as from Amazon.

I do want to preorder the following though:
-Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer (preferably bundled with amiibo reader)
-Zelda Triforce Heroes (if there is a preorder bonus otherwise I'll wait for a price drop or offer)
-Pok?mon Super Mystery Dungeon (same as above)
-Zelda Wii U (as long as the price isnt outrageous like ?45-?50)
-Chibi-Robo Zip Lash (for the amiibo)


----------



## Tao (Jul 14, 2015)

The only thing I have on pre-order right now is Mario Maker with a free shirt, though I'm likely to cancel it since I'm not really that bothered about it.


I'm waiting for Amiibo festival + Amiibo's to get properly listed so I can pre-order it with Isabelle. The game is up for pre-order in a few places but the Amiibo aren't as far as I can find, at least not in my regular choice of stores.


Anything else I'm just waiting to see what bundles and bonuses are available first, most games I want haven't reveled this yet. 




Klave said:


> -Zelda Wii U (as long as the price isnt outrageous like ?45-?50)



That's definitely going to be a ?45-?50. It's one of their biggest titles, it's not going to be one of those ?30 'discount' games like Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush or Captain Toad.


----------



## Klave (Jul 14, 2015)

Tao said:


> That's definitely going to be a ?45-?50. It's one of their biggest titles, it's not going to be one of those ?30 'discount' games like Kirby and the Rainbow Paintbrush or Captain Toad.



Aw, that's disappointing. I have bought Smash Wii U for ?30 and Pikmin 3 for ?30 although those games came out a while ago and I doubt those prices were around when they released. I was hoping to pay around ?40 rather than ?45-?50 for Zelda at release unless it has good preorder bonuses. I expect Nintendo UK store to charge that much (and will buy from there if they have extra stuff) but am hoping GAME or Amazon will be slightly cheaper.


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2015)

Klave said:


> Aw, that's disappointing. I have bought Smash Wii U for ?30 and Pikmin 3 for ?30 although those games came out a while ago and I doubt those prices were around when they released. I was hoping to pay around ?40 rather than ?45-?50 for Zelda at release unless it has good preorder bonuses. I expect Nintendo UK store to charge that much (and will buy from there if they have extra stuff) but am hoping GAME or Amazon will be slightly cheaper.



Yeah the standard Mario maker at GAME online is 44.99 so 49.99 at least instore. I'd expect I'll be buying Zelda Wii U anyway but hopefully I'll have a job!


----------



## Shadow Star (Jul 14, 2015)

Well pre-orders for Project Mirai DX became available in the EU on amazon the other day, so I'm thinking of pre-ordering that at the end of the month. Though I want to know if all copies of the game come with the AR cards the US is getting for pre-order. If not, then my pre-order on the game goes to another site that _is_ doing the US bundle but with the EU game. So far, my hunt for answers has come up almost non-existent. XD

Maybe if I have money again soon, I may pre-order HHD, but that's a maybe. It's a fun looking game, but I don't know how long I'll play it for. XD


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 15, 2015)

Imma play Project Mirai probably, but prob won't preorder.

Right now I'm just eagerly awaiting Zero Escape 3 preorders, cause I REALLY want that watch.


----------



## Tinkalila (Jul 15, 2015)

Right now I've only pre-ordered Yoshi's Woolly World!


----------



## matt (Jul 15, 2015)

Shulk amiibo is now in stock on GAME.co.UK
Whilst stocks last 
At 14.99


----------



## Applelicious (Jul 16, 2015)

Even though I don't have a Wii U , but as a collector I went to GameStop and pre-ordered Animal Crossing: amiibo Festival which include 2 animal crossing amiibo and 3 animal crossing amiibo cards. And I am so happy that I pre-ordered it cause the animal crossing amiibo's is gonna be a pain in the butt to collect.

Also I  pre-ordered Hatsune Miku: Project Mirai DX as well for the 3ds since I am a big fan of Hatsune Miku.

http://www.gamestop.com/nintendo-3ds/games/hatsune-miku-project-mirai-dx/120151

http://www.gamestop.com/wii-u/games/animal-crossing-amiibo-festival/122857


----------



## matt (Aug 6, 2015)

Waiting for my local GAME store to take animal Crossing happy home designer bundle preorders
They're taking standards but not bundles yet. They are on the website but not instore. Currently I have Mario maker preordered


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 6, 2015)

*Friday the 11th of September*

Super Mario Maker + Artbook + Mario Classic Colour amiibo + T-Shirt (XL)
Super Mario Maker + Artbook + Mario Classic Colour amiibo

*Friday the 25th of September*

No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.46 R.O.B amiibo
No.46 R.O.B amiibo
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo

*Friday the 2nd of October*

Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader / Writer
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader / Writer

*Friday the 16th of October*

Shovel Knight for Nintendo Wii U
Shovel Knight for Nintendo 3DS


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 6, 2015)

I don't preorder xD, the only game I ever preordered was GTA 5. The rest I just run into the store with bags of money


----------



## matt (Aug 6, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I don't preorder xD, the only game I ever preordered was GTA 5. The rest I just run into the store with bags of money



Same here. I have recently started to preorder now however. Originally at school I didn't have time to run down to pick up my preorders on Friday afternoons. Now I'm free Fridays so...
Run into game with a wallet full of cash


----------



## RambaRal (Aug 6, 2015)

I'm generally against preorders, but I give in when it comes to special editions. I've currently got the Fallout 4 Pip Boy edition preordered and if they announce one for Uncharted 4 I'm definitely getting in on that too.

Otherwise, the digital bonuses aren't really enticing to me and most stores have a surplus of stock the first few days so I don't see the need.


----------



## matt (Aug 8, 2015)

My current preorders:
3x Amiibo Cards
Happy Home Designer with NFC reader
Super Mario Maker


----------



## Ramza (Aug 8, 2015)

I keep forgetting I have Wooly World preordered.
Other than that, just The Phantom Pain.


----------



## Flop (Aug 10, 2015)

I have Star Wars: Battlefront Deluxe Edition, Uncharted 4, Uncharted: The Nathan Drake Collection, TriForce Warriors, and Super Mario Maker on preorder at GameStop


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 12, 2015)

Here is my preorder list which has been updated to include 29 preordered items.



Spoiler



*Friday the 11th of September*

Super Mario Maker + Artbook + 8-Bit Mario Classic Colour amiibo + T-Shirt (XL)
Super Mario Maker + Artbook + 8-Bit Mario Classic Colour amiibo

*Friday the 25th of September*

No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.46 R.O.B amiibo
No.46 R.O.B amiibo
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo

*Friday the 2nd of October*

Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader/Writer
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader/Writer
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards 3-Pack Bundle (3 amiibo Cards)
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards 3-Pack Bundle (3 amiibo Cards)
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards 3-Pack Bundle (3 amiibo Cards)
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards 3-Pack Bundle (3 amiibo Cards)

*Friday the 16th of October*

Shovel Knight for Nintendo Wii U
Shovel Knight for Nintendo 3DS

*Friday the 23rd of October*

Mewtwo amiibo
8-Bit Mario Modern Colour amiibo
Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes

*Friday the 30th of October*

Project Zero: Maiden of Black Water Limited Edition


----------



## Superpenguin (Aug 12, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Here is my preorder list which has been updated to include 29 preordered items.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's really sweet that you get enough to share with your family.


----------



## Applelicious (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey just a quick question for us Americans I was hoping on per-ordering some amiibo cards and was hoping if GameStop are taking per-orders for them cause I was hoping to preorder some few cards this week.


----------



## Hyoshido (Aug 12, 2015)

Superpenguin said:


> That's really sweet that you get enough to share with your family.


He is his own family, which is sad.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 14, 2015)

My list of pre-orders is constantly changing.



Spoiler



*Friday the 11th of September*

Super Mario Maker Limited Edition + Artbook + 8-Bit Super Mario Classic Colour amiibo
*Pre-Order Bonus: Super Mario Maker T-Shirt (XL)*
Super Mario Maker Limited Edition + Artbook + 8-Bit Super Mario Classic Colour amiibo
*Pre-Order Bonus: Super Mario Maker Pin Set*

*Friday the 25th of September*

No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo
No.46 R.O.B amiibo
No.46 R.O.B amiibo
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo

*Friday the 2nd of October*

Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader/Writer
*Pre-Order Bonus: Animal Crossing: Happy Home Designer Nintendo 3DS Kit*
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader/Writer
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards

*Friday the 23rd of October*

No.51 Mewtwo amiibo
No.51 Mewtwo amiibo
8-Bit Super Mario Super Mario Modern Colour amiibo
8-Bit Super Mario Super Mario Modern Colour amiibo
Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes

*Friday the 30th of October*

Project Zero: Maiden of Black Water Limited Edition



*I just noticed I get 10 TBT Bells for each list I post. Pre-Orders. amiibo etc XD
(Not that I am gonna post them excessively TBT Moderators... Just saying...)*


----------



## JCnator (Aug 14, 2015)

Right now, I've placed two preorders.

- Retro 3 pack amiibo (R.O.B., Duck Hunt, Mr. Game & Watch) from EBGames, because I'm apparently craving for more amiibo ever since I ordered at least 4 amiibo (DK, Luigi, Zelda, Samus) since January of this year
- Super Mario Maker preloaded on my Wii U via eShop, so I can play a little bit on a Friday night. $80 CAD after taxes and insanely weak CAD dollars sure made any premium retail Wii U game far more expensive.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 15, 2015)

My boyfriend has pre-ordered Fallout 4. I can't want to play it, and have him sit in the corner as I use his PC.


----------



## monokumafan999 (Aug 15, 2015)

Recently, I pre-ordered the Super Mario Maker amiibo bundle. I'm keeping the amiibo in its packaging.

Edit:
Forgot to say: My friend was on holiday in Italy, and he bought a Wool Yoshi, Rosalina and Villager amiibo for crazy cheap prices (€13,50 each!!!) I asked him if he could buy another Wool Yoshi and he did. Now I just have to wait 'till he gets home. I still have to pay him after all.


----------



## Caius (Aug 17, 2015)

I'll be preordering Phantom Pain and Fallout 4 on the 20th. Excited~


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 19, 2015)

Spoiler



*Friday the 11th of September*

Super Mario Maker Limited Edition + Artbook + 8-Bit Super Mario Classic Colour amiibo + Super Mario Maker T-Shirt (XL) -- Nintendo UK Official Store
Super Mario Maker Limited Edition + Artbook + 8-Bit Super Mario Classic Colour amiibo + Super Mario Maker Pin Set -- GAME.co.uk

*Friday the 25th of September*

No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo -- GAME.co.uk
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo -- ShopTo.net
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo -- GamesCentre.co.uk
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo -- GamesCentre.co.uk
No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo -- GamesCentre.co.uk
No.46 R.O.B amiibo -- GAME.co.uk
No.46 R.O.B amiibo -- ShopTo.net
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo -- GAME.co.uk
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo -- ShopTo.net
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo -- GAME.co.uk
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo -- ShopTo.net
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo -- GAME.co.uk
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo -- ShopTo.net
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo -- GAME.co.uk
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo -- ShopTo.net

*Friday the 2nd of October*

Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader/Writer + FREE Nintendo 3DS Kit -- Nintendo UK Official Store
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader/Writer -- ShopTo.net
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Cards x14 -- Nintendo UK Official Store

*Friday the 23rd of October*

No.51 Mewtwo amiibo -- GAME.co.uk
No.51 Mewtwo amiibo -- ShopTo.net
8-Bit Super Mario Super Mario Modern Colour amiibo -- GAME.co.uk
8-Bit Super Mario Super Mario Modern Colour amiibo -- ShopTo.net
Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes -- ShopTo.net

*Friday the 30th of October*

Project Zero: Maiden of Black Water Limited Edition -- Nintendo UK Official Store

*Friday the 13th of Novembe*r

Rodea: The Sky Solder Limited Edition Nintendo Wii U -- Nintendo UK Official Store
Rodea: The Sky Solder Limited Edition Nintendo Wii U -- Nintendo UK Official Store
Rodea: The Sky Solder Limited Edition Nintendo 3DS -- Nintendo UK Official Store
Rodea: The Sky Solder Limited Edition Nintendo 3DS -- Nintendo UK Official Store


----------



## Nightmares (Aug 19, 2015)

Happy Home Designer~!


----------



## Lopmask (Aug 19, 2015)

AC Happy Home Designer!


----------



## ThomasNLD (Aug 20, 2015)

I preordered the new Tales Of game, coming out on PS4, thats the only preorder I got out right now. When it gets closer to various release dates of especially Wii U games, more will be following.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2015)

pre ordered pokemon super mystery dungeon. super excited about it! gonna prepare a bucket just in case i cry again lol


----------



## Trundle (Aug 21, 2015)

I usually never preorder anything because I'm basically paying for a game I'm not sure I'll like but I know I'll enjoy Super Mario Maker so I might preorder it.


----------



## Chiarasu (Aug 22, 2015)

AC Happy Home Designer, Tales of Zestiria in PS3 and Fire Emblem Fates (both versions).
Planning to pre-order Persona 5 and P4 Dancing all night(PS Vita) and Danganronpa Another Episode: Ultra Despair Girls.


----------



## AnonymousFish (Aug 23, 2015)

I haven't preordered much...but I'm pumped for my Black Ops 3 Juggernog Edition to come in the mail.
All I play is Zombies on that game so that edition was wicked cool!


----------



## matt (Aug 23, 2015)

Just preordered another pack of Amiibo Cards for Happy Home Designer taking my total up to 4 packs of 3 cards.
Think i'll wait a bit longer maybe after release before buying more. Its gonna get expensive...


----------



## Tinus (Aug 23, 2015)

I preordered Fallout 4 with the pipboy (Yay!) and Super Mario Maker with the classic Mario amiibo!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Aug 31, 2015)

Spoiler



Here is the latest update to my preorders list. The latest item that I have added is a Shovel Knight amiibo.

Friday the 11th of September

Super Mario Maker + Artbook + 8-Bit Mario Classic Colour amiibo + Limited Edition T-Shirt (XL)
Super Mario Maker + Artbook + 8-Bit Mario Classic Colour amiibo + Limited Edition Pin Badges

Friday the 25th of September

No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo x5
No.46 R.O.B amiibo x2
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo x2
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo x3
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo x2
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo x2

Friday the 2nd of October

Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader/Writer x2
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Card Packs x14

Friday the 23rd of October

Mewtwo amiibo x2
8-Bit Mario Modern Colour amiibo x2
Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes

Friday the 30th of October

Project Zero: Maiden of Black Water Limited Edition

Friday the 13th of November

Rodea the Sky Soldier Wii U Limited Edition + Previously Un-Released Wii Edition x2
Rodea the Sky Soldier 3DS Limited Edition x2

Friday the 27th of November

Shovel Knight amiibo x1


----------



## Caius (Aug 31, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> Here is the latest update to my preorders list. The latest item that I have added is a Shovel Knight amiibo.
> 
> Friday the 11th of September
> 
> ...



Jesus. 


I'm just happy phantom pain is out in 4 hours.


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 31, 2015)

I've literally only ever preordered Pokemon Pearl at Toys R Us. Otherwise, I've always just walked in and still ended up getting the games I wanted. xD


----------



## Elo (Aug 31, 2015)

Right now:

Fallout 4 Pip-Boy Edition
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + NFC Reader + Amiibo Cards
Zero Suit Samus + Ganondorf + Dr. Mario (for a friend) Amiibo

I'll also be preordering Hyrule Warriors Legends and both versions of Fire Emblem: Fates when those go live.


----------



## himeki (Sep 1, 2015)

I'm preordering Hatsune Miku & Future Stars: Project Mirai from Amazon! WHY IS IT NOT RELEASED ALREADY ;W;


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 3, 2015)

Caius said:


> Jesus.
> 
> 
> I'm just happy phantom pain is out in 4 hours.


It gets much worse as here is my latest update to my preorders list...
I will highlight what I have added new in bold.

Friday the 11th of September

Super Mario Maker + Artbook + 8-Bit Mario Classic Colour amiibo + Limited Edition T-Shirt (XL)
Super Mario Maker + Artbook + 8-Bit Mario Classic Colour amiibo + Limited Edition Pin Badges

Friday the 25th of September

No.45 Mr. Game & Watch amiibo x5
No.46 R.O.B amiibo x2
No.47 Duck Hunt Duo amiibo x2
No.48 Mii Brawler amiibo x3
No.49 Mii Swordfighter amiibo x2
No.50 Mii Gunner amiibo x2

Friday the 2nd of October

Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer + Amiibo Card + NFC Reader/Writer x2
Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer amiibo Card Packs x14

Friday the 16th of October

*Shovel Knight Nintendo Wii U*
*Shovel Knight Nintendo 3DS*

Friday the 23rd of October

Mewtwo amiibo x2
8-Bit Mario Modern Colour amiibo x2
Legend of Zelda: Tri-Force Heroes

Friday the 30th of October

Project Zero: Maiden of Black Water Limited Edition

Friday the 6th of November

*Chibi-Robo! Zip Lash with Chibi-Robo amiibo x2*

Friday the 13th of November

Rodea the Sky Soldier Wii U Limited Edition + Previously Un-Released Wii Edition x2
Rodea the Sky Soldier 3DS Limited Edition x2

Friday the 27th of November

*Shovel Knight amiibo x3 (This used to be x1)*


----------



## matt (Sep 3, 2015)

JasonBurrows said:


> It gets much worse as here is my latest update to my preorders list...
> I will highlight what I have added new in bold.
> 
> Friday the 11th of September
> ...



Why are you buying 3 mii brawler amiibo?


----------



## JasonBurrows (Sep 4, 2015)

matt said:


> Why are you buying 3 mii brawler amiibo?


Like my reason for buying other stuff multiple times... I have literally NO idea...


----------



## brutalitea (Sep 4, 2015)

I've never preordered a game. I've preordered a book or two though hahaha.

I DID, however, pre-purchase Guild Wars 2: Heart of Thorns.


----------



## 3skulls (Sep 18, 2015)

I rarely preorder. Only for games that give away really good bonuses.  Right Now i have NBA 2K16 Pre-ordered. Can't Wait to ball in mycareer mode. I haven't played a basketball game in a few years but there is a lot of hype for this one.


----------



## davroslek (Sep 19, 2015)

I pre-ordered AC: HHD a few weeks ago, and I'm gonna be picking it up in a week. <3


----------

